# Midas breeding with a red devil



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

i bought this two fish from petsmart, of last yr, i think around nov.they were 3inches now around 6inches the male is the midas,with a great big hump and still growing, the female is the red devil.((digger and smokey))they are in a 75 gallon with 2 large oscar,medium size flowerhorn, large red devil, 2 medium sucker fish.they are all getting along, unto recently i added a large flowerpot. and the pair took over.

( i know i have a lot of fish in a small tank.i used to have 3 75 gallon running, but i lost my job.so i only keeped one. i will get rid of my two oscars.2 sucker fish and only keep the flowerhorn(,2 red devils,1 midas.))

(((dont worry ppl i have 3 canisters xp3 hook up to the tankl))so the water is clean.i do 50 percent water change every week.

anywho

my question is should i leave them there to breed? or should i take out them out to a 75 or 55 bare tank to breed? and take the other fish out.,or NOT touch anything.and hope for the best that some fry's make it.

the last time my red devils breed was in this same tank,by theirself.it work out good, expect many fry's were trap by the gravel as the by the canister.

i really dont want them to breed.i already stay with 30 fry red devils who were hatch right on the new year! i will post pictures soon.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

You confessed that you know the tank is grossly overstocked...

I'm sure you are aware that breeding Cichlids are more aggressive than the same fish when not breeding...

How far do you want to press your luck?

Your tank is insanely overstocked... Your RD & Midas only grew from 3 ~ 6" in 8 months... Therefore they are not experiencing healthy / typical growth rates... which is a sure sign that your tank is not nearly as healthy of an environment than you are suggesting...

I have found that keeping fewer fish in better conditions makes me much happier as a fish keeper...

I can completely understand the pain of loosing your job as in our recent economy I've had to make several changes in my hobby as well. But at the end of the day your financial situation doesn't change the fish's needs.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Well like mentioned your tank is about to bust with fish. But you already know that. Personally I think even with getting rid of the 2 oscars you are still hugely overstocked. I would get rid of everything but the pair. There no way even with 50% water changes that your nitrates are not through the roof.

As for the pair breeding. Petsmart does not sell pure midas or labiatus(red devils) so it doesn't matter. Your 2 fish are already a cross of the 2. What percentage is impossible to say but there is almost zero% chnace that they are pure anyway. So really there is nothing wrong with breeding them and giving away or selling the fry. To most hobbiest we call all the pet store "red devils" midevils because they are not pure.

I recommend selling or giving alway everything but the your midevil pair. Your fish will be happier and healthier and you can enjoy there breeding behavior. They will probably start killing other tankmates soon anyway.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

WOW!!!
The general rule is:
1 FH,Oscar,Midas,or Red Devil per 75 gallons @ the minimum.

You have 2 RD,1 Midas,2 O's & two pleco's?
You'd need to do PWC twice everyday with that bioload. 
All these fish are considered "poop factories".

Only answer is to keep you favorite(1) fish & rehome the rest.
Unless you plan on getting a few bigger tanks in the near future.
Sux but it's the truth if you don't want any dead fish.


----------

